# Plex et Beamer sur apple tv4



## Nonath (6 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Est ce quelqu'un à essayé Plex media server et Beamer avec apple TV4 et si le son en DTS HD et Dolby HD sort bien sur ampli HC par HDMI?


----------



## philboo (6 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour Nonath, 
Ma configuration est la suivante :
- NAS Synology avec Plex server  (à noter que j'ai désactivé les fonctionnalités de trancodifications audio et video de Synology)
- Apple TV reliée à mon ampli en HDMI
- Ampli relié au téléviseur en HDMI
Je visualise mes supports (mkv...) via l'application Plex installée sur l'apple TV 4. La qualité est excellente ets surtout très fluide. Cependant l'ATV4 supporte uniquement le DD du coup toutes les pistes audios sont convertit à ce format.


----------



## Nonath (6 Novembre 2015)

Donc pour moi, films sur Nas WD Mybooklive en ethernet, j'installe flex media server sur mon mac pour transcoder et avec l'appli Plex sur ATV4 j'aurais le son en Dolby Digital ?


----------



## philboo (6 Novembre 2015)

Oui c'est le cas pour moi sachant que dans les paramètres Audio de l'ATV4 j'ai forcé le Dolby Digital à la place de la valeur "Automatique".
Sur Plex j'ai positionné la qualité des flux à 1080 P en illimité (ce paramètre est accessible via l'application Plex de l'ATV4). Bizarrement, avec ce paramètre le streaming est super fluide et le CPU de mon NAS n'est pas sollicité. avec le paramètre 8 Mbps, 1080 P j'avais des lags toutes les 20 secondes et le CPU de mon NAS était occupé à 100%.


----------



## Nonath (6 Novembre 2015)

Ok cool, sinon Plex ne lit pas les fichiers iso?


----------

